# La Pavoni sight glass leaking



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I've had a La Pavoni Europiccola project for sometime. Fired it up today. Element is functioning but the water Lever indicator tube is leaking. I've righted the bolt as much I can. Does it need a gasket?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

M_H_S said:


> I've had a La Pavoni Europiccola project for sometime. Fired it up today. Element is functioning but the water Lever indicator tube is leaking. I've righted the bolt as much I can. Does it need a gasket?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Fairly sure there's a seal at the top and the bottom of the sight glass.

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/gb/La-Pavoni-Lever-Sight-Glass-Seal---362020/m-m-2269.aspx


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

there is a gasket at the top and bottom of the tube that's compressed by each of the nuts, possible issue is if the glass has cracked or if the seal has been overtightened in the past. if it still leaks you might want to remove the tube and change the seals, bit tricky but not too bad


----------

